

Ecosystem of Screens: Blinkendroid Makes Personal Phones More Sociable - biafra
http://www.mobilebehavior.com/2010/05/27/ecosystem-of-screens-blinkendroid-makes-personal-phones-more-sociable/

======
biafra
The current record as of wednesday night is 38 Android phones in one matrix at
a time:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/lischke/4643707379/in/photostre...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/lischke/4643707379/in/photostream/)

<http://yfrog.com/5squ9z>

There will be more video footage soon.

